# Can I still access the DVR if I shut off my service?



## DaveInPhilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Hi guys, 

For numerous reasons, not all Dish's fault, I switched to Comcast about a week ago. The only reason I haven't canceled my Dish service yet is that I want to watch everything I have saved on my DVR before I get rid of it. Can anyone tell me if I'll still be able to access the DVR content once my service is canceled? I saw an old thread from 2008 that said it might be possible if as long as the DVR was still actually connected to the dish? My DVR is the ViP 622 if that makes a difference.

Also, can anyone tell me what happens when I cancel? I know they don't take the dish back, but will they take the LNB? I know that I lease my one SD receiver but I think I purchased the DVR, does that mean I get to keep it? If so, does something like that have an resale value?


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

It may work for a bit, but eventually you will lose it. It will need to see the sat in order to work.


----------



## cj9788 (May 14, 2003)

my 2 510's work fine for watching recorded shows. i record shows for my kids and then take the 510 to thier apartment. since there is no dish at the apartment all they can do is watch dvr content. When one 510 is full i switch it out with the other and bring it home to record more shows for them. I have been doing this for several weeks. I hope it does not violate the TOS since the 510 at my kids house is not connected to a dish. they cant recive only watch recorded content.


----------



## finniganps (Jan 23, 2004)

Do you own the receiver or lease it? If you lease it, you'll need to return it when you cancel. I have two old DVR's with content and have always been able to watch it w/o a connection to the satellite.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

cj9788 said:


> ... When one 510 is full i switch it out with the other and bring it home to record more shows for them ...


In order to do this you must be paying for subscriptions for *both* 510 receivers even though only one at a time is connected.


----------



## cj9788 (May 14, 2003)

Yes both 510's are active on my account. I record my kids fav shows and when it is filled up I take it to thier apartment.


----------

